# My Gift to you



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

There are some people who are in desperate need of these


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Nice picture. Thanks for posting.


----------



## ByrneBrew (Jun 12, 2008)

I Don't get it.


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

Are you insinuating that we are going to be crapping our pants soon?


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

That depends...


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

My Mother-in-Law is a nurse at a long term rehabilitation center. I'll have her grab a couple for me just in case.


----------



## shawn.knight (Jun 4, 2008)

Your going to send out some kick azz cigars that will make me crap my pants?


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

Grampa: "I'll join! I'm filled with piss and vinegar. At first I was just filled with vinegar..."


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

shawn.knight said:


> Your going to send out some kick azz cigars that will make me crap my pants?


He has done it before!


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

You gotta be sh*ttin' me!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

You know it is really funny to see that in the pictures at the top of the page. LOL I bet you that everyone logging in will click on this just to see what is going on.


----------



## ByrneBrew (Jun 12, 2008)

ByrneBrew said:


> I Don't get it.


So I'm slow.


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

ByrneBrew said:


> So I'm slow.


nothing wrong with that... better to be slow, than to be the first lemming over the cliff...


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

confused and scared


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Curiosity is killing me!!!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

I think he's referencing that old Saturday Night Live fake commercial from the 90's for adult diapers. The one where they're in the kitchen and the guy says, "Imagine this iced tea pitcher is a gallon of feces." Then he pours it into the diaper. That's gotta be what Joe is talking about. Right Joe?


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

I still don't get it.:baffled::huh::sorry:


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Yowwweeee


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

howland1998 said:


> I still don't get it.:baffled::huh::sorry:


I'm with you ...............


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

The only thing you need to get is that Joe is one of a kind


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nic eone


----------



## shawn.knight (Jun 4, 2008)

mjohnsoniii said:


>


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

So let me understand--Joe needs depends? I had no idea!


----------



## Harpo Marx (Jan 3, 2008)

Meh......


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

I just turned 50 so the old man here isn't laughing. Too close for comfort.


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

mjohnsoniii said:


>


Milt,
Self portraits is a different thread


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

maybe he's just calling some people out on some verbal diarrhea? So yes, he'll bomb them into muteness and have them them crap their britches. 1 stone + 2 birds = very old cliche!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

maybe there are a few cry babies.....


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

tx_tuff said:


> The only thing you need to get is that Joe is one of a kind


I second that Frank


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

huh??????????


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

EKGOTSKILLZZ said:


> huh??????????


HUH????????????????


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

i wonder who p'd in his wheaties ....


----------

